# Bretta is #15 (AKC Agility Invitational)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

December 2011 AKC Agility Invitational 
for German Shepherd Dogs
Qualifying Period Starting July 01, 2010 and ending June 30, 2011

Events Processed Through Friday, June 3, 2011

Rank Name Class Formula Value

1 MACH7 Blitza Vom Ronin Haus MXF TQX REG 3,177
2 MACH6 F Kaska Sonador Vom Kraftwerk OF REG 2,509
3 MACH6 Bonjon's Cadance Ad Traumblick RN NAP NJP MXF TQX REG 2,439
4 MACH6 Misty Blue MXF REG 2,142
5 MACH3 Felix Von Der Eisenkaute MXF REG 1,975
6 MACH4 Y'Caeli Of Turkey Hill CDX RE NAP MXF TQX REG 1,776
7 MACH2 Emblaze Van Meerhout MXF REG 1,573
8 Fairway's Tory V Nadelwald RN PT MX MXJ NJP MXF NFP REG 1,492
9 MACH Grian Aus Dem Traumblick XF REG 1,431
10 MACH Samantha Rapini NF REG 1,270
11 MACH2 Blackthorn's Deva MXF TQX REG 1,157
12 MACH Kaleef's Divine V Kenlyn CD REG 1,049
13 MACH2 Becca My Delightful Destiny VCD2 RN MXF REG 1,024
14 Gunner MX MXJ XF REG 991
*15 MACH2 Beretta Vom Wildhaus MXF TQX REG 735*
*16 Alta-Tollhaus In The Rough MX MXJ XF REG 681*
*17 Gizmo Vom Geistwasser CDX MX MXJ NF REG 607*
18 CH Carousel Farms Caisson VCD1 RA HSAs MX MXJ MXP4 MJP4 PAX MXF XFP REG 579
19 Sunny MX MXJ NAP NJP MXF REG 561
20 Extreme Aus Dem Traumblick MX MXJ REG 551
21 MACH4 Njgsdr's Draven's Hangman's Fury CD OF REG 543
22 Bonjon Dizzy Gin Fiz Dschungel MX MXJ XF REG 525
23 MACH Blitzen's Ancient Thunder NAP NJP XF REG 488
24 Iako Vom Windy Ridge MX MXJ NAP XF NFP REG 424
25 Suka Vom Sapphire Mountain CDX RE MX MXJ MXF REG 410


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on the placement! Go Bretta & Jenn!
I recognize more than a few kennel names...a nice representation....go Bretta & Jenn!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's awesome.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats! There's Elaine's dog on the list too, and my Kenya's son is right behind Bretta


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Liesje said:


> Congrats! There's Elaine's dog on the list too, and my Kenya's son is right behind Bretta


Who is Elaine's dog?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I believe Gizmo is her "Spyder". He also just earned his SchH2 with great scores!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm kinda blown away that I can find so few videos of these top GSDs in the sport. Is it because (if any videos exist) they go by their call names- not their registered names? The only one I could find of Blitza is an overlaid video on youtube.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cognratulations! That is awesome!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!! I hope to see my boy Enzo on that list some day


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, congratulations Jenn, you guys ALWAYS place so well! 

And Big congratulations to Spyder and Elaine too! Nice to see so many familiar kennel names in the list, congrats to all! 

And just HOW do people get thousands of points and a MACH 6 or 7 on their dog? 

Are they constantly traveling and entering agility trials on a weekly basis? It boggles the mind.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

wildo said:


> I'm kinda blown away that I can find so few videos of these top GSDs in the sport. Is it because (if any videos exist) they go by their call names- not their registered names? The only one I could find of Blitza is an overlaid video on youtube.


Possibly. Alta-Tollhaus In The Rough is "Bogey". He does have many vids on YouTube. (Greta and Hurri are also GSDs, Greta is a rescue I pulled from the Ionia County shelter).

YouTube - ‪Karipets's Channel‬‏


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> I'm kinda blown away that I can find so few videos of these top GSDs in the sport.* Is it because (if any videos exist) they go by their call names- not their registered names?* The only one I could find of Blitza is an overlaid video on youtube.


I'm betting that's part of the issue...

Truly, if you teach your GSD to love agility so they are fast (GSD fast, not even crazy BC fast...) and you have good instructors/classes so are learning properly to move up in the levels.... you can do very well in agility.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations to Jenn and Bretta!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!!! That is darned impressive.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

A big congrats !!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!! 



I heard of a MACH17 BC the other day.... is that even possible?!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

KZoppa said:


> CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I heard of a MACH17 BC the other day.... is that even possible?!


How crazy is that! Alot of trials, starting young with the dog, and a GREAT reliable and fast dog! :wild:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> How crazy is that! Alot of trials, starting young with the dog, and a GREAT reliable and fast dog! :wild:


 
I was like .... i know it takes A LOT of work and points to reach that point but to my knowledge until i heard about that BC, i had no idea anyone had gotten past Mach 10 i think it was. I'll have to see if i can find info on him. He's a border collie so i know he's got the speed. Riley had some pretty cheetah like speed when he was younger. he's not as fast now but i think its partly because he's lazy. lol. I think if i'd known about agility when we got him, i would have gotten him into it. 

Let us know how it goes at the agility trial!!! thats pretty sweet to get an invite!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

This is all i've been able to find in my internet search challenged state of me lol.... has a picture if you scroll down 

AKC Agility Invitational this weekend! | The Days of Johann, an agility dog! | Blogs on DogTime.com

but thats the BC. I'll keep looking for the exact article i saw it in.


----------

